# Un tema para hablar de la ingeniería biónica



## gecast (Jun 16, 2009)

Por lo que veo no hay tema de esto así que espero no haya problema por la creación de este.

El tema lo abro para hablar sobre la biónica, quienes lo haya escuchado se podrán imaginar el brazito mecánico de Luke de Star Wars  

En lo personal me atrae el tema mucho, y me encantaría brindarles experiencias o algo, pero mis conocimientos de electricidad, electrónica, etc son escasos o___o por lo que, mientras me climatizo quisiera preguntar ¿alguien sabe en que universidades se tiene esta opción y que tan bueno es elegirla?

Según he escuchado pues ser un Ing. Biónico (por así llamarle) es sumar Ing. Mecatrónica + Doctor y toma mucho tiempo, por otra parte que esta abierto el campo... compartiendo algo de lo mío, estoy en la Uanl y se tiene la opción de Bio dispositivos (enfocados a las prótesis) mas dicen que aún esta muy al aire la temática.

¿Alguien tiene información? Espero nos sirva el tema


----------



## Sigma Dexter (Jul 25, 2009)

_Bueno a mi tambien me gustaria ser un ingeniero bionico pero me quiero enfocar mas a la dependencia de los androides y no se que me convenga mas si la ingenieria en mecatronca o la ingenieria bionica   y una escuela muy buena que te la recomiendo sobre cualquier responsabilidad es muy bueno de verdad el intituto politecnico nacional es una excelente escuela   ops:    pero te necesita gustar mucho estudiar y dedicarte al 100%   tambien  hay una empresa llamada Fiesto   muy buena que tiene universidades si quieres conocer mas de fiesto   buscalo en youtube son prollectos que te van a enamorar   de este tipo de profeciones bueno te deceo exito   en todos tus proyectos_ 
ATTE:GΔßφ[/i]


----------



## Sigma Dexter (Jul 25, 2009)

_Bueno a mi tambien me gustaria ser un ingeniero bionico pero me quiero enfocar mas a la autodependencia de los androides y no se que me convenga mas si la ingenieria en mecatronca o la ingenieria bionica   y una escuela muy buena que te la recomiendo sobre cualquier responsabilidad es muy bueno de verdad el intituto politecnico nacional es una excelente escuela   ops:    pero te necesita gustar mucho estudiar y dedicarte al 100%   tambien  hay una empresa llamada Fiesto   muy buena que tiene universidades si quieres conocer mas de fiesto   buscalo en youtube son prollectos que te van a enamorar   de este tipo de profeciones bueno te deceo exito   en todos tus proyectos_ 
ATTE:GΔßφ[/i]


----------



## Sigma Dexter (Jul 25, 2009)

perdon era autodepedecia


----------

